# Cubase LE



## RBinder (12. März 2008)

Ich habe über ein firewire-Verbindungskabel (firewire-Mini-USB) ein 16 Kanal Mischpult an mein Lap angeschlossen. ich habe ein neues Projekt geöffnet und entsprechend viele Audiospuren angelegt. Es ist mir nicht möglich für eine Aufnahme am Lap mehr als 2 Spuren zur Aufnahme scharf zu stellen. Signale kommen aber auf allen Spuren an. Was muss ich tun? Liegt das am USB oder an Cubase LE ?


----------



## sight011 (16. März 2008)

Nur mal so gefragt, wenn du ein weiteres "Record-Ready" drückst, geht dann eins der beiden ersten aus oder wie ?


Gruß


P.S.: Komisch ist es!!


----------



## RBinder (16. März 2008)

Ja, ich drücke den Aufnahmeknopf. bei zwei Spuren bleibt er an, drücke ich eine dritte dazu, geht die erste wieder weg. Ich hab schon überlegt, dass das mit den Eingangskanälen bzw. der Soundkarte zutun hat, dass man da nur 2 Kanäle gleichzeitig aufnehmen kann. Könnte das sein?


----------



## chefkooch (11. Mai 2008)

Morgen erstma,
Dein Problem verbirgt sich hinter dem kürzel LE was Light Edition bedeutet, das is nähmlich die kastrierte Version von Cubase inder man nur zwei Spuren gleichzeitig Aufnehmen kann.
Hab mir mit der kombi aus Phonic Pult und diesem S***** LE auch schon die nächte um die ohren geschlagen bis ich das gemerkt hab ^^.
Ich hab dann mit CoolEdit die Aufnahme gemacht und dann alles in mühsamer Handarbeit in Cubase importiert.
Das 2te Problem das du kriegen könntest ist deine firewire zu Usb konstruktion, weil Usb nur 1 (oder 2) DatenKanäle hat (soviel ich weiß) und firewire hat 16. Deshalb sind auch die "großen" AD Wandler alle mit Firewire ausgerüstet.


----------



## sight011 (11. Mai 2008)

*^^*

Dann ist die Version wohl nich so geeignet, wenn man ein Schlagzeug aufnehmen will !


----------



## RBinder (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo!
Danke für die Antwort.Aber ich habe nich schon so über LE aufgeregt, dass ich mich nach ner großen Versoin erkundigt habe. Die Allerdings war mir doch noc zu teuer mit 800 Euro. Und dass mir dann die firewire zickt kommt noch dazu. also, hab ich noch tiefer in die Tasche gegriffen , mir ein Macbook Pro gekauft mit logic Pro drauf. Und ich hab schon vieles ausprobiert. Und alles klappt, ohne großen Konfigurationskram Es ist fantastisch. Da willste nix mehr mit nem PC auf dem Gebiet zutun haben!! kan ich nur jedem empfehlen!
jetzt hoffe ich, dass ich nicht mehr in den foren rumhängen muss um blöde Probleme zu lösen!!

Machts gut..


----------



## sight011 (11. Mai 2008)

Ich würde sagen, dass Logic auch besser ist als Cubase! Nur wenn du schon so viel Geld ausgegeben hast, warum hast du dir nicht gleich Pro-Tools geholt


----------

